# waxing handgun



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i bought a keltec .380 a while back, and usually take it fishing, with that being said it can get a little damp and there are signs of rust surfacing. i bought the non parkerized model. can anyone recommend a wax or another remedy to protect the slide? (the slide is basically all that needs waxed) thanks guys, hope to hear great input like always


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

don't use wax.it builds up over time and could jam your weapon in the time of need.get some stuff called flitz.really works well and does weather proof it from moisture.also, you may want to get a good neoprene typ holster that would cover the whole weapon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont use wax, it might build up and cause the slide to malfunction.

if its a P3TA just a few drops on the slide guides and a nice wipe down on the slide is all thats needed. those are tuff little pistols and dont require much.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

the inside of the slide i can keep lubed up well, i'm not too worried about that, mainly the outside is where i'm accumulating the rust, don't want to keep the outside drenched in oil, just need something to protect it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.theinhibitor.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1588-00

There are others out there.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I use Break Free CLP for all lube/protection needs. Never had an issue. Spray/wipe down any metal and let it sit for a while before wiping off. This stuff is nice.

Here is a link to some, you may find it cheaper at wally world.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=840573


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dont need to drench it in oil just wipe it down with a oily rag after everytime you carry it

If you use Flitz it will give it a high shine


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Once the gun is exposed to moisture or even just handled with bare hands it needs wiped down with oil. Lotta good lubes out there,but like owlwhitee I use breakfree.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Pm sent to ya!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have had similar issues with my p11 made by Keltec. side of the slide nearest my body always shows signs of rust. Thinking of having it Duracoated (sp). I don't care how it looks, but the rust can get bad over a long day. Worry about excess wear and damage.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hoppes #9 makes a rust/lead removing cloth already pretreated... works well, I use it on some of my older model sport rifles. They also make a silicone cloth aswell to provide a layer of silicone to the outside of the gun while removing corrosive oils that expedite rust. Should work great for what you want it to do.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I like to use either FP-10, Rusty Duck, or Rem-Oil with the teflon. Like what was stated before just keep a rag that you continually use for oiling and it will soon be well treated and all youll have to do is grab it and give your gun a good wipe down.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Remington Dri-Lube.


----------

